

Ask HN: What's this new black bar at the top of the page? - pkp

Making fun of the new Google design?
======
mooism2
Someone died. It's a mark of respect.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2712469>

Several people have assumed it was Google-related. Perhaps if the bar was
labelled people wouldn't.

------
qF
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2712469>

There's also a search function at the bottom ;)

------
drtse4
6th Ask HN about the black bar :)

